# Adders (Vipera Berus) 26th Feb 2011



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Good mornings herping. We found 5 individuals, 4 of which were basking together!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice critters


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

loving the pics! man it must be warm there!: victory:

everything's still hibernating here!


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Been about 9 degrees today, maybe up to 11 in the direct sunshine!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Amazing! I really want to find some


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Amazing! I really want to find some


Same!
But essex and hertfordshire sadly lack adders, and there are only a very few grass snakes.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

struvas said:


> Been about 9 degrees today, maybe up to 11 in the direct sunshine!


I'm about 50 miles south of Bangor,spent most of the day searching but no adders here yet.Plenty of Lizards though.
Earliest berus sighting last year was 5th march by the hibernaculum.
Rhododendron spraying has been carried out since last year at this site so not sure what effect this may have had on them.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Fantastic shots here, it must be awesome to see the Adders together like that.


----------

